# Moussorgky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Night on Bald Mountain



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Cleveland Orchestra / Lorin Maazel
Moussorgky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Night on Bald Mountain*


----------

